# ouvrir fichier .db sous mac



## FredoZeFrog (24 Mai 2010)

voila tout est dans le titre merci


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2010)

Il sort d'où ce fichier ?

Si c'est le contenu d'une base de données (comme semble l'indiqué son nom) il vaut mieux exporter la-dite base dans un format texte lisible et donc réimportable dans une autre base.


----------



## FredoZeFrog (24 Mai 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Il sort d'où ce fichier ?
> 
> Si c'est le contenu d'une base de données (comme semble l'indiqué son nom) il vaut mieux exporter la-dite base dans un format texte lisible et donc réimportable dans une autre base.



je cherche a savoir ce qu'est ce fichier :

j'ai pris ce tuto la  : 
http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/o...h-facebook-connect-and-google-friend-connect/
et ca donne ca sur mon site  quand j'ai éffacé ce qu'il y a ds le fichier comment.db avec textedit .

http://www.frederic-gingreau.com/gb/index.php

je comprend un tout petit peu ce que tu dis , tu as des programmes pour cela?


la connexion marche , mais ca n'enregistre pas le message

mais je ne vois pas ce qui cloche et je me demande ce que c'est que ce fichier car rien ne s'enregistre quand j'écris un message

il me font donc creer une base de donnée peut etre?
chose que je ne sais absoluement pas faire  mais que j'aimerai apprendre.
i


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2010)

A la vue de la fonction savecomment.php, ton fichier comment.db est un bête fichier texte, qui s'ouvre avec n'importe quel éditeur de texte. Ce que tu sembles déjà avoir fait. Donc où est le problème ?


----------



## FredoZeFrog (24 Mai 2010)

le problème est que ce que les gens écrivent, ils envoient , ca n'enregistre pas /n'apparait pas apres sur l'index.php du libre d'or


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2010)

Pourtant sur lien que tu as donné, il y a des commentaires d'enregistrés. 
Vérifie ton code, il ne faut pas toujours se contenter de copier du code sans comprendre ce qu'il fait, il faut un peu bosser


----------



## FredoZeFrog (24 Mai 2010)

bien j'ai changé tout un tas de chose , j'ai pas fait du copier coller a la base , faut changer plein de truc mais je pense en avoir fait trop ou pas assez. je calle dessus depuis midi

le fichier comments.db est son fichier et je comprend pas comment lui c'est enregistré.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

merci tout marche nikel je savais que j'avais besoin d'un oeil aguérri , ca venait bien des permissions j'avais bien permis d' écrire sur dossier gb  mais pas sur le fichiers comments.db
 rondtidju de chmod


----------



## ntx (24 Mai 2010)

C'est bizarre que ton navigateur ne t'ait rien dit. J'ai testé ce code chez moi et j'ai tout de suite eu un message comme quoi je n'avais pas accès au fichier comment.db.


----------

